# underage traveler???



## odd (Jul 15, 2007)

not more than 6mo ago i was about 15 traveling up and down the west coast beginners luck would have it that i was able to lie to the cops each and every time ( i told the i had no s.s born @ home)guessing i was really lucky to have pulled it off and got away with it. i finnally slipped up and had spit out my info . they arrested me for being underage fuckin bullshit right. anywayz i know in some states they can arrest you if you have no i.d and ur not on record but what law staes minors can't travel? i know underage or whatever is supposed to be under care of guardian or whatnot but if not being a runaway you must have permission right?

if anyone has had experience w/ anything im talking about a relay of info would b appreciated do they seriously keep you until they find out your info? or if you stick to your story will they eventually let you go. iv'e had my fingrprints on file in arizona how much difference will that make?
i have alot of freinds who r just as young as i and r makin it fine. but they r damn good liars. im thinkin i could just make up an s.s everytime the cops pull me over. but that takes matzi i don't always have on tap i don't know why but pigs scare the crap out of me iv'e had enough interaction to not be freaked but im tellin ya'll its a phobia i HAVE to get over to hit the road again. like i said anything ya'll have to say is appreciated. im not counting on answers from anyone but hopefull someone out there will help spark it


----------



## tober (Jul 16, 2007)

stick to the rails if you're under 18. the cops arn't just going to let you off the hook if you're 15 and you're hundreds of miles away from home.


----------



## odd (Jul 16, 2007)

i figured that one out it just don't get it though


----------

